# Are clams and mussells safe for African Cichlids?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I was recommended by the catfish guys on planetcatfish forum to try clams and mussells to get my Synodontis decorus eating regularly.

The problem though is there are juvenile Tyrannochromis nigriventer's in the same tank. Is it safe for the Tyrannochromis in case they manage to grab some?

~Ed


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Since they are carnivores, it shouldn't be a problem, as long as you know the mussels and clams aren't contaminated or tainted in any way. I would probably go with fresh from the seafood counter rather than canned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Since they are carnivores, it shouldn't be a problem, as long as you know the mussels and clams aren't contaminated or tainted in any way. I would probably go with fresh from the seafood counter rather than canned.


Well my LFS sells it packaged in those cubes and flat packs for saltwater carnivores. What I was concerned about though was the possible high protein, salt, and fat contents of clam and mussell meat. I don't know if the food has high amounts of any of that, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

On the other hand though the juvenile cichlids I have in their are F1 piscivores...

~Ed


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Should be just fine!

I'm not too sure how much the Synodontis will get, though. Is this the "shy" eater you've been having problems with?

You might try target feeding him in the dark.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, for future reference, is Tilapia fillet meat and jumbo shrimp safe for Malawi carnivores? (to feed as a treat when they reach full size)


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Should be just fine!
> 
> I'm not too sure how much the Synodontis will get, though. Is this the "shy" eater you've been having problems with?
> 
> You might try target feeding him in the dark.


Well I have been squirting food via a turkey baster directly in front of him and he's been eating but I want him to come out on his own for food like my Synodontis decorus in my main tank does. Today while I was feeding my main tank krill I put a few pieces in for him and he didn't go after it for some reason, even after I shut off the lights. The krill is gone now but it could just mean that the Tyrannochromis finished digesting their portions and ate that too...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Marduk said:


> Also, for future reference, is Tilapia fillet meat and jumbo shrimp safe for Malawi carnivores? (to feed as a treat when they reach full size)


On, and is prawn safe? I've seen it at my LFS in frozen flat packs and it to me looks like a slightly larger krill or shrimp. I've never heard of it before so I figured I'd ask.


----------

